# Gas Turbine In Refinery



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

GAS TURBINE IN REFINERY
:5: 

:
:78: 
:2: 
:31: :14:  :80: :32: :3:


----------



## حسام جاسم (20 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## The river (26 أغسطس 2006)

شاكر مجهودك عزيزي ويضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## صلاح فكرى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mofak (19 مايو 2007)

good job sir


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (13 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very very very xxxxxxxxx larg


----------



## jassim78 (14 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## almoiz (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

